# The Don't Judge Me/Anything Goes Generation



## LoveisYou (Oct 18, 2011)

I know we are not to judge, the Word of God makes that very clear, "judge not lest ye be judged." I get that.

However, I am noticing a new phenomenon where disagreeing or having an opinion on something will easily get you chastised for being judgmental.

If you comment on something you think is wrong, or you disagree with a particular action or belief, people are quick to say "well, don't judge" or I don't think it's right to judge.

When does having an opinion or disagreeing equal judging? When is standing for truth (the Word) judging? If you say something is wrong based on Biblical truth how is it you are judging?

What is judging and what is truth speaking, Godly correction? Because they can't all be the same thing right, and if we refuse to speak the truth because we are afraid to get chastised for being judged, does it mean the truth will never get spoken?


----------



## empressaja (Oct 18, 2011)

I really think that Matthew 7 has been misinterpreted. It seems that most just quote those 6 words. I really think that the verse is speaking to judging with hypocrisy.


----------



## MissNina (Oct 18, 2011)

Great topic. IMO, judging is when you try to force or push your beliefs on another person. . .to the point where it can even become condescending or overbearing. There is a way to stand for truth without doing either.

Also, there are a lot of ppl who don't know how to separate their personal opinions from the truth they are trying to relay. The Word of God is strong enough to speak for Itself/Himself.

A lot of times ppl in the church are so quick to be vocal on the sins that they themselves don't struggle with, but are not as vocal on the ones they commit or struggle with themselves. 
**My iphone messed up here so I had to come back lol** 

No one's perfect, so if you consistently try to "spread" the truth to ppl, and you are found to commit other sins (in public or private), it can come off looking as hypocrisy. Ever heard of the Appearance of Evil? I think that is part of the reason why The New Testament is so clear on not judging and staying in your place to a certain extent.

What I try to do now, when I disagree with someone's actions based on Biblical principles, is either share a testimony on what dealings I have had with said subject if any and try to recommend a Scripture on the subject if I know one/praying for guidance/speaking to a spiritual leader about it.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

"Dont Judge Me"=Don't tell me about my sin. Im happy doing it, and you telling me the truth may ruin my "happiness"

"God know my heart"= I like the way I am , and I'm not changing

"You think you better than me"= I see you have changed, but Im not ready to, so I'm going to make you feel bad because you have changed.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> "Dont Judge Me"=Don't tell me about my sin. Im happy doing it, and you telling me the truth may ruin my "happiness"
> 
> "God know my heart"= I like the way I am , and I'm not changing
> 
> "You think you better than me"= I see you have changed, but Im not ready to, so I'm going to make you feel bad because you have changed.


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



You are hilarious...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> "Dont Judge Me"=Don't tell me about my sin. Im happy doing it, and you telling me the truth may ruin my "happiness"
> 
> "God know my heart"= I like the way I am , and I'm not changing
> 
> "You think you better than me"= I see you have changed, but Im not ready to, so I'm going to make you feel bad because you have changed.



  

And what about:  "That's YOUR Truth"

This has always   me.  How can someone get upset about God's Truth and call it, 'My Truth', which means, that they just don't wanna hear it, least they become convicted.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yess!! or "We dont believe like that"........or "My Holy Ghost didnt show me that ...."  






Shimmie said:


> And what about: "That's YOUR Truth"
> 
> This has always  me. How can someone get upset about God's Truth and call it, 'My Truth', which means, that they just don't wanna hear it, least they become convicted.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in the mood for laughter.....


----------



## lilanie (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> "Dont Judge Me"=Don't tell me about my sin. Im happy doing it, and you telling me the truth may ruin my "happiness"
> 
> "God know my heart"= I like the way I am , and I'm not changing
> 
> "You think you better than me"= I see you have changed, but Im not ready to, so I'm going to make you feel bad because you have changed.


 

All wonderful retorts... I will commit these to memory and say them with a huge smile and keep it pushing!


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 19, 2011)

We are to speak the truth in love. We are to be endowed with holy boldness. We are not to presume we can judge a person's _heart_. That's something only God can do but if someone is blantantly engaged in an activity the bible says is wrong and you say something backed up by scripture and 3 witnesses, well that person is just hard hearted. So, then they get a side eye & an immediate silent prayer and I KIM.


----------



## dicapr (Oct 19, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> We are to speak the truth in love. We are to be endowed with holy boldness. We are not to presume we can judge a person's _heart_. That's something only God can do but if someone is blantantly engaged in an activity the bible says is wrong and you say something backed up by scripture and 3 witnesses, well that person is just hard hearted. So, then they get a side eye & an immediate silent prayer and I KIM.


 

Hence the don't judge me attitude.  They get a side eye just because they don't interpret the scripture the same way you do? People often come with dogma as their truth and then try to force it down someone's throat.  When someone rejects truth the best course of action is to pray that they will accept the guidence of the Lord.  With all the denominations in the world I have never heard anyone proclaim to NOT have the truth.  Maybe I'm wrong but I have yet to hear anyone proclaim that they were serving God all wrong and what they were preaching was false.  Often those people we try to show the truth to are just as convienced that they need to show us the truth.  That is why we need to say our peace and leave the rest up to God.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hence the don't judge me attitude.  They get a side eye just because they don't interpret the scripture the same way you do? No, they get a side eye b/c they blatantly reject the word of God established not just in my mouth but in the mouth of several others with nothing to gain by siding with me and more importantly b/c scripture plainly says God is against 'x'. People often come with dogma as their truth and then try to force it down someone's throat. Exactly, but I don't think that's what being discussed in this thread unless I missed something?!  When someone rejects truth the best course of action is to pray that they will accept the guidence of the Lord. Precisely, which is why I said I pray immediately for that person. I don't stop there either. I pray for them later and I pray and ask God to correct me if I'm wrong too.  With all the denominations in the world I have never heard anyone proclaim to NOT have the truth.Uh huh, which is why I don't base truth on anything other than the unerring word of God backed up by his holy spirit.  Maybe I'm wrong but I have yet to hear anyone proclaim that they were serving God all wrong and what they were preaching was false. Keep living. I have.  Often those people we try to show the truth to are just as convienced that they need to show us the truth. * That is why we need to say our peace and leave the rest up to God.* Which is exactly what I meant when I said I say what the word says and KIM. Same meaning different verbage.


----------



## dicapr (Oct 20, 2011)

Prudent1, what I meant by preaching dogma is that we often preach the truth as it was taught by us.  Bringing individuals to a discussion who already agree with you is not going to convience anyone to give up thier truth. Often those disagreeing with your convictions have biblical proof to support what they believe.  That is why I believe that judging them to reject the "truth" when it is presented is unproductive.  For example, many Chrisitians disagree on what happens when an individual dies.  Many quote biblical scriptures proving that love ones are in heaven while other groups believe that they are sleep until Jesus comes.  Each side believes that they are preaching the biblical truth.  We can choose to try to prove our point to one another on each school of though or can pray that God's Spirt reveal the truth to those who are seeking it.  And about those who knowingly are doing wrong, they are not rejecting knowledge of the truth.  The have made a choice not act accordingly.  That is different from what I was making reference to when people are doing what they believe to be right and good but another individual feels they are on the wrong track.  If there are denominations that proclaim that they are preaching against the word of God and the Bible I would like to know which ones so I can stay away from them! An individual who knows what is right and makes a decision to do wrong is different from someone who doesn't agree with your information and rejects your interpretation.  Which are you making reference to?


----------



## lilanie (Oct 20, 2011)

I know we're being serious, and i take this seriously... 

but now I keep singing to myself ~ "Don't *judge *me, cuz I'm close the edge..."
I keep giggling... Which in turn will prevent me from getting mad when anyone utters those silly phrases that they think will insulate them from the consequences of their wrong actions...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

This the way I'm beginning to see things.  I get attack for being judgmental just because I'm not in agreement with someone and to be honest, that actually does irriates me.  When it comes to the scriptures, that's what God says and when the person you're talking to calls you judgmental or say you're just cutting and pasting scripture or hiding behind scriptures, that also irritates me.  Because it's God's own words that is being attack in the process whenever lucy calls lola judgmental for just giving his word to them as back up for there point.  

It seems like some people just want to be like burger king and have it there way and just stubborn in their way of thinking.  Or they have an argumentive way of thinking.  So, of course they are going to say "don't judge me" or "you're so condescending and judgmental" because we have chosen to give them the truth, thus saith the Lord vs. sugar coating for their benefit.  One thing we cannot do as the body of Christ is sugar coat his word.  That's wrong point blank.  For those that want to have their own way when it comes to their christianity is just going to have to get over themselves and in a nicer way Christ actually mentions this by say "pick up your cross and follow me".  

Just my 2 cents on this.  Satan is attacking harder now because he now realizes that the true believers are no longer being doormated to the attacks thrown at us.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 20, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> This the way I'm beginning to see things. I get attack for being judgmental just because I'm not in agreement with someone and to be honest, that actually does irriates me. When it comes to the scriptures, that's what God says and when the person you're talking to calls you judgmental or say you're just cutting and pasting scripture or hiding behind scriptures, that also irritates me. Because it's God's own words that is being attack in the process whenever lucy calls lola judgmental for just giving his word to them as back up for there point.
> 
> It seems like some people just want to be like burger king and have it there way and just stubborn in their way of thinking. Or they have an argumentive way of thinking. So, of course they are going to say "don't judge me" or "you're so condescending and judgmental" because we have chosen to give them the truth, thus saith the Lord vs. sugar coating for their benefit. One thing we cannot do as the body of Christ is sugar coat his word. That's wrong point blank. For those that want to have their own way when it comes to their christianity is just going to have to get over themselves and in a nicer way Christ actually mentions this by say "pick up your cross and follow me".
> 
> Just my 2 cents on this. Satan is attacking harder now because he now realizes that the true believers are no longer being doormated to the attacks thrown at us.


 

Yes, the enemy is attacking and he wants Christians to shut up. His time is running out, Christ is soon to return and he wants to take many to Hell. We must continue to be a witness for the Lord in the way we live and speak. Remember it is not flesh and blood but those principalities and powers of darkness in high places. The enemy is trying to drive certain people out of this forum so he can have his way. Continue to speak the truth in love and not let it get to you, where you are irritated. Thanks for sharing in the forum, your voice is needed.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Yes, the enemy is attacking and he wants Christians to shut up. His time is running out, Christ is soon to return and he wants to take many to Hell. We must continue to be a witness for the Lord in the way we live and speak. Remember it is not flesh and blood but those principalities and powers of darkness in high places. The enemy is trying to drive certain people out of this forum so he can have his way. Continue to speak the truth in love and not let it get to you, where you are irritated. Thanks for sharing in the forum, your voice is needed.


 
Thanks sister


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago a minister brought up Amos 3:3 "Can two walk together, except they be agreed." The message really hit home for me! Of course we know that the scripture is about walking with God, but when you apply it to your spiritual AND personal life, it really makes you think. If a saved person is with unsaved people, it's very likely that one person is influencing the other. If no one around you is cleaning up their acts, it's likely that the one being influenced is you! Our light should shine in a way that brings people closer to Christ. I'm working on shining my light a little brighter!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm getting my share and it ain't faze-ing me none, cause I've got heaven in my view...


 I'll say it again that we're too thin skin and easily offended, we have to toughen up on this walk we can't keep it together in cyber world then how are we on the job and in our homes...

Let's continue to speak the same as, if someone wants to correct me I welcome it but please come with scripture cause I'm not accepting what any one 'feels' come with the truth, I don't know it all I don't claim to I live a repentant life if I have to I will  and I do daily... I'd rather go in limping or dragging than to have anything offend me and cost me...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 20, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> This the way I'm beginning to see things.  I get attack for being judgmental just because I'm not in agreement with someone and to be honest, that actually does irriates me.  When it comes to the scriptures, that's what God says and when the person you're talking to calls you judgmental or say you're just cutting and pasting scripture or hiding behind scriptures, that also irritates me.  Because it's God's own words that is being attack in the process whenever lucy calls lola judgmental for just giving his word to them as back up for there point.
> 
> It seems like some people just want to be like burger king and have it there way and just stubborn in their way of thinking.  Or they have an argumentive way of thinking.  So, of course they are going to say "don't judge me" or "you're so condescending and judgmental" because we have chosen to give them the truth, thus saith the Lord vs. sugar coating for their benefit.  One thing we cannot do as the body of Christ is sugar coat his word.  That's wrong point blank.  For those that want to have their own way when it comes to their christianity is just going to have to get over themselves and in a nicer way Christ actually mentions this by say "pick up your cross and follow me".
> 
> Just my 2 cents on this.  Satan is attacking harder now because he now realizes that the true believers are no longer being doormated to the attacks thrown at us.



When I first joined this forum, I literally thought that it was a Christian forum totally; mainly because it had a Christian Forum and also because so many of the 'siggy's had scripture in them.   

WELP !     



I bet you can't guess what happen?   C'mon, take a good shot at it.   

I'll give you a few moments to figure it out....   I'll finish my  in the meantime.  

Did you figure it out yet?   

Well, one day I said 'Jesus'  and outta' no where 

  

My reaction was  

Well, one day I prayed for a member and the OT forum had an earthquake. 

Then me and my little 'fast' self, started back at them   

After a few months, I started each post like this:   and   I was only doing what I knew to do for those who were in need.   Then I had to end each post like this.    

I was like Nehemiah tool in one hand  and a weapon in the other  

Then when I came over here to the Christian Forum some would follow me and start stuff with me oke:  and then _'what had happened was...."  _ 

So, Hey Loved One.... Yes you, makeupgirl,  I shared this to make you smile and to let you know that firsthand I understand what you've gone through.

However, you loved one, are more than a conquerer through Jesus Christ who lives on the inside of beautiful you.  In all these things, you have been given God's victory.   And you will always be victorious for the annointing is in you and upon you... in Jesus' Name.   

Love forever, makeupgirl  ... Love forever


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> When I first joined this forum, I literally thought that it was a Christian forum totally; mainly because it had a Christian Forum and also because so many of the 'siggy's had scripture in them.
> 
> WELP !
> 
> ...


----------



## danniegirl (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe judging comes in when the comments are made at the wrong time or when they are used to shame a person or to remind the person of their wrong doing instead of helping them to deal with things or advising them  to seek god for guidance. I especially believe someone is judging when they say things like you should have, or you need to we can't go backwards in life and someones past does not dictate their future.  Also when someone tries to tell a person what to do as if they have all the answers in life.

God is so  powerful and loving and I know he speaks to and through people but he guides with grace and peace and wisdom and I believe he wants us to do the same. 




Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 20, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> I believe judging comes in when the comments are made at the wrong time or when they are used to shame a person or to remind the person of their wrong doing instead of helping them to deal with things or advising them  to seek god for guidance. I especially believe someone is judging when they say things like you should have, or you need to we can't go backwards in life and someones past does not dictate their future.  Also when someone tries to tell a person what to do as if they have all the answers in life.
> 
> God is so  powerful and loving and I know he speaks to and through people but he guides with grace and peace and wisdom and I believe he wants us to do the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time out to share your heart with us.  We ALL need to hear what is being said by the posts that are written.  

You are so right, sis...God is so powerful and loving...I'm so grateful to know that He is my Father and my God and in Him I can trust!

Blessings to you, always....


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 21, 2011)

ClassicBeauty said:


> A few weeks ago a minister brought up Amos 3:3 "Can two walk together, except they be agreed." The message really hit home for me! Of course we know that the scripture is about walking with God, but when you apply it to your spiritual AND personal life, it really makes you think. If a saved person is with unsaved people, it's very likely that one person is influencing the other. If no one around you is cleaning up their acts, it's likely that the one being influenced is you! Our light should shine in a way that brings people closer to Christ. I'm working on shining my light a little brighter!


 

Thanks for sharing this. It is really something to ponder. It bought 2 Corinthians 6:15 (NLT) to my rememberance..."What harmony can there be between Christ and the devil? How can a believer be a partner with an unbeliever?" The scriptures before this verse and after also speak to this.

This does not mean we don't love unbelievers and we can't have any communication with them but what agreement, accord, harmony do we have with the principals of the devil. Christians are to be governed by God's principles, and the example of Christ.

As Christ was separate from all the feelings, purposes, and plans of Satan, so should we.

You cannot drink the cup of the Lord and the cup of demons too; you cannot have a part in both the Lord's table and the table of demons. 1 Corinthians 10:21

Also, Christ is our Great Physician. When he was asked why he hung with sinners, He told them, they that are not sick, do not need a physician. He was around them to be a light. To bring souls into the Kingdom. Christ is our example.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 21, 2011)

No one wants to have conviction of truth on them.Even when they know they are wrong no one wants to say sorry or do better.Most people are content with living their lives the way they see it.I want to be that person so much but I know that I would have horrid consequences later ie getting knocked up or something.

Most believe God is this genie there to take their wants and needs only. We as christian's need to stop being stupid and  so carnal.We need to step our games up and press with others.We are also so quick to get on our high horse and as Nice&wavy last thread put we feel we got to have our say..our say isn't important what God says is.We need to rally together and build one another,correct with love as we must operate in love.Alot of the problems today is due to the fact we don't operate in love but anger and self-righteouness...this is just my 2 cents spend it wisely.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Oct 21, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It is really something to ponder. It bought 2 Corinthians 6:15 (NLT) to my rememberance..."What harmony can there be between Christ and the devil? How can a believer be a partner with an unbeliever?" The scriptures before this verse and after also speak to this.
> 
> This does not mean we don't love unbelievers and we can't have any communication with them but what agreement, accord, harmony do we have with the principals of the devil. Christians are to be governed by God's principles, and the example of Christ.
> 
> ...



Exactly. She talked about Christians bring afraid to speak out and being so PC that you can't tell the difference between us and the rest of the world. If everyone around us is  out doing worldly things, we should be influencing them to walk closer with Christ. If we're not, we should do a self evaluation to see if they're influencing us to move away from Christ. It should be hard for worldly people to be around us without being influenced- not because we're evil and judgmental, but because we're speaking and living the word of God.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 24, 2011)

lilanie said:


> I know we're being serious, and i take this seriously...
> 
> but now I keep singing to myself ~ "Don't *judge (push) *me, cuz I'm close the edge..."
> I keep giggling... Which in turn will prevent me from getting mad when anyone utters those silly phrases that they think will insulate them from the consequences of their wrong actions...


Hey lilanie- _Soo_ OT but in keeping with my true self..
**grabs mic and does best breakdancing move** "... _It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonda' how I keep from going under. Ah huh huh huh." _Big shout out to Grandmaster Flash.

Ok back OT-
dicapr,
I pretty much agree with all that you have said but clearly am having trouble conveying that via the internet. So, I'm going to highlight some of the other passages I agree with in hopes that you will see that I pretty much agree with you.


dicapr said:


> Prudent1, what I meant by preaching dogma is that we often preach the truth as it was taught by us. *Bringing individuals to a discussion who already agree with you is not going to convience anyone to give up thier truth.* ITA- As a matter of fact, I don't try to convinve ppl of anything. I don't believe you have to. The Word works (It just does) for all who diligently seek God. God does all of the drawing. We function as vessels or farmers tending to seed. Often those disagreeing with your convictions have biblical proof to support what they believe. That is why I believe that *judging* them to reject the "truth" when it is presented is unproductive. I'm not judging if I say, "You should not kill anyone just for the sake of doing so." [Thou shall not kill] I _am_ judging if I go to prison and say to everyone there- You're all bad ppl nad you are all going to hayle. Then I have put myself in the place of God. For example, many Chrisitians disagree on what happens when an individual dies. Many quote biblical scriptures proving that love ones are in heaven while other groups believe that they are sleep until Jesus comes. Each side believes that they are preaching the biblical truth. We can choose to try to prove our point to one another on each school of though or can *pray that God's Spirt reveal the truth to those who are seeking it.* *And about those who knowingly are doing wrong, they are not rejecting knowledge of the truth.* I dunno if this is a typo but to the best of my understanding, I believe those who _knowingly_ do wrong are rejecting God.erplexed The have made a choice not act accordingly. That is different from what I was making reference to when people are doing what they believe to be right and good but another individual feels they are on the wrong track. Not sure I am understanding you here. Feelings and what _we_ believe are fickle. The word of God and guidance by the Holy Spirit is always on point. If there are denominations that proclaim that they are preaching against the word of God and the Bible I would like to know which ones so I can stay away from them!* An individual who knows what is right and makes a decision to do wrong is different from someone who doesn't agree with your information and rejects your interpretation.* *Which are you making reference to?*


*Which are you making reference to?* 
Those who _knowingly_ do wrong but don't want to own up to their actions. As beings created by a divine God, he places enough of himself on the inside of us even if we live in the remotest of places on the planet. So, even a person living in a remote village knows you can't just barge into someone else's abode take what you want (Thou shall not steal), slap the grandmother, rape the wife, etc. The 10 commandments, as we call them are ingrained at the core of all human beings. Can you ignore them and eventually become spiritually deaf? Absolutely! 
Ok, my highlights to try to clarify what I was saying-


danniegirl said:


> I believe *judging comes in when the comments are made at the wrong time or when they are used to shame a person or to remind the person of their wrong doing instead of helping them to deal with things or advising them to seek god for guidance.* *I especially believe someone is judging when they say things like you should have, or you need to we can't go backwards in life and someones past does not dictate their future. Also when someone tries to tell a person what to do as if they have all the answers in life. *
> 
> God is so powerful and loving and I know he speaks to and through people but he guides with grace and peace and wisdom and I believe he wants us to do the same.
> 
> ...


 


GoddessMaker said:


> *No one wants to have conviction of truth on them.Even when they know they are wrong no one wants to say sorry or do better.Most people are content with living their lives the way they see it.*I want to be that person so much but I know that I would have horrid consequences later ie getting knocked up or something.
> 
> Most believe God is this genie there to take their wants and needs only. We as christian's need to stop being stupid and so carnal.We need to step our games up and press with others.We are also so quick to get on our high horse and as @Nice&wavy last thread put we feel we got to have our say..our say isn't important what God says is.We need to rally together and build one another,*correct with love* as we must operate in love.*Alot of the problems today is due to the fact we don't operate in love but anger and self-righteouness*:notworthy...this is just my 2 cents spend it wisely.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 24, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> *Which are you making reference to?*
> Those who _knowingly_ do wrong but don't want to own up to their actions. As beings created by a divine God, he places enough of himself on the inside of us even if we live in the remotest of places on the planet. So, even a person living in a remote village knows you can't just barge into someone else's abode take what you want (Thou shall not steal), slap the grandmother, rape the wife, etc. The 10 commandments, as we call them are ingrained at the core of all human beings. Can you ignore them and eventually become spiritually deaf? Absolutely!



Absolutely,  the law written upon the hearts of man:

Romans 2:14 (Indeed, when Gentiles, who do not have the law, do by nature things required by the law, they are a law for themselves, even though they do not have the law, 

New American Standard Bible (©1995)   Romans 2:15
in that they show the work of the Law written in their hearts, their conscience bearing witness and their thoughts alternately accusing or else defending the

Romans 2:27 The one who is not circumcised physically and yet obeys the law will condemn you who, even though you have the written code and circumcision, are a lawbreaker.

Hebrews 10:16
New American Standard Bible (©1995)
"THIS IS THE COVENANT THAT I WILL MAKE WITH THEM AFTER THOSE DAYS, SAYS THE LORD: I WILL PUT MY LAWS UPON THEIR HEART, AND ON THEIR MIND I WILL WRITE THEM," He then says,


Psalm 40: 7,8
7Then I said, “Here I am, I have come—
it is written about me in the scroll.d 
8I desire to do your will, O my God;
your law is within my heart.”


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 24, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm getting my share and it ain't faze-ing me none, cause I've got heaven in my view...
> 
> 
> I'll say it again that we're too thin skin and easily offended, we have to toughen up on this walk we can't keep it together in cyber world then how are we on the job and in our homes...
> ...



You seriously need to let it go at this point.  I've seen too many posts where you keep referencing my comments about what I feel.    What exactly is your problem in that regard?  Because I'm not going to stop saying it.  It's the truth. Some people use the word "discernment" instead of "feel." I like to use "laymen's" terms. So what?  The fact that you keep harping on that shows that you don't have a leg to stand on so you continue to split hairs over something trivial.   Those scriptures don't seem to be doing any good for you.  Smh


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> **grabs mic and does best breakdancing move** "... _It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonda' how I keep from going under. Ah huh huh huh." _Big shout out to Grandmaster Flash.
> 
> Ok back OT-



   I'm tellin'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm tellin'


Me too....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Me too....





Especially after passing judgement on my chicken... calling it 'yard bird'...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Especially after passing judgement on my chicken... calling it 'yard bird'...



file:///Users/jacquirobinson/Library/Caches/TemporaryItems/moz-screenshot-2.png                                                   

*Long Live the Yard Bird*

                 —

http://www.savetheyardbird.com/


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm tellin'





Nice & Wavy said:


> Me too....


Shimmie and Nice & Wavy,
But you guys, she took me _way_ back with that one!


Shimmie said:


> Especially after passing judgement on my chicken... calling it 'yard bird'...


Cooked my Mahi mahi with some Old Bay last night. Thought of you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 24, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie and @Nice & Wavy,
> But you guys, she took me _way_ back with that one!
> 
> Cooked my Mahi mahi with some Old Bay last night. Thought of you.


....I made some fried chicken tonight and used Old Bay...it was delicious!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> file:///Users/jacquirobinson/Library/Caches/TemporaryItems/moz-screenshot-2.png
> 
> *Long Live the Yard Bird*
> 
> ...



:rofl3:     

Oh No you 'did'dent'     

That looks like Daffy Duck's cousin... they crossed the yard....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 24, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Shimmie and Nice & Wavy,
> But you guys, she took me _way_ back with that one!
> 
> Cooked my Mahi mahi with some Old Bay last night. Thought of you.





Nice & Wavy said:


> ....I made some fried chicken tonight and used Old Bay...it was delicious!!!



 

That Old Bay is better then 'Hot Sawse' anyday.    

 

Oppps... Yall coming to get my 'Black card'.... 



*
Don't Judge Me !      *


----------



## Laela (Oct 24, 2011)

_PURE HILARITY_...  You guys are funny.. this laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> _PURE HILARITY_...  You guys are funny.. this laughter is good for the soul.



Laela ...  

Hide me Laela...    They're coming after me to take away my Black Card.    

See, it's like this; Okay, what had happened was...  

I said I don't like hot sauce on fried chicken and well, you'd think they'd a' understood and I even gave them other options, but it didn't work.   So now, I'm in big trouble.   

   I gotta' go now before they find me.   

See  ya' later, Laela


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

wow...smh...you really want it to be about you, don't you...well it's not...





nathansgirl1908 said:


> You seriously need to let it go at this point. I've seen too many posts where you keep referencing my comments about what I feel. What exactly is your problem in that regard? Because I'm not going to stop saying it. It's the truth. Some people use the word "discernment" instead of "feel." I like to use "laymen's" terms. So what? The fact that you keep harping on that shows that you don't have a leg to stand on so you continue to split hairs over something trivial. Those scriptures don't seem to be doing any good for you. Smh


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Laela ...
> 
> Hide me Laela...    They're coming after me to take away my Black Card.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 25, 2011)

What's the goings on in this thread.This section of the board isn't suppose to be so hard core..we believe in God we mediate on the Word and let things roll...why create strife in the place that should be a refugee..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> :rofl3:
> 
> Oh No you 'did'dent'
> 
> That looks like Daffy Duck's cousin... they crossed the yard....





Prudent1 said:


> @Shimmie and @Nice & Wavy,
> But you guys, she took me _way_ back with that one!
> 
> Cooked my Mahi mahi with some Old Bay last night. Thought of you.





Shimmie said:


> That Old Bay is better then 'Hot Sawse' anyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Laela said:


> _PURE HILARITY_...  You guys are funny.. this laughter is good for the soul.





Shimmie said:


> @Laela ...
> 
> Hide me Laela...    They're coming after me to take away my Black Card.
> 
> ...





Laela said:


>


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Laela said:


>



Laela 

It's Nice & Wavy and Prudent1 who are out to take my card back, cause they said I don't eat right... 


Ooooooo!   I think they're coming.   Gotta run and hide again....     

Byyyyyyyyyyeeeeeee Laela


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

GoddessMaker said:


> What's the goings on in this thread.This section of the board isn't suppose to be so hard core..we believe in God we mediate on the Word and let things roll...why create strife in the place that should be a refugee..


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


>





        



        



        

I -----  I ---- I can't breathe... I'm laughing so  hard.

I knew you were coming to get me.    

I look'ed 'up and what did I see,  Precious Wavy coming after me, for being bad again.    

That Black Card is too much...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> You seriously need to let it go at this point.  I've seen too many posts where you keep referencing my comments about what I feel.    What exactly is your problem in that regard?  Because I'm not going to stop saying it.  It's the truth. Some people use the word "discernment" instead of "feel." I like to use "laymen's" terms. So what?  The fact that you keep harping on that shows that you don't have a leg to stand on so you continue to split hairs over something trivial.   Those scriptures don't seem to be doing any good for you.  Smh


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2011)

wha? wha?  LOL!!!!

 (gulping for air)





Nice & Wavy said:


>


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wow...smh...you really want it to be about you, don't you...well it's not...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I -----  I ---- I can't breathe... I'm laughing so  hard.
> 
> I knew you were coming to get me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> wha? wha?  LOL!!!!
> 
> (gulping for air)



That's from all that cooking and noise I was making on the phone with you last night.....


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2011)

N&W you are clearing out my lungs today...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Laela said:


> N&W you are clearing out my lungs today...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



Can I use this at Popeye's ?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Can I use this at Popeye's ?


Only if you ask for Hot Sauce on your Yard Bird!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Only if you ask for Hot Sauce on your Yard Bird!!!



Oh Lawdie... I can't do hot sauce.    

And I was ready to print this card out and use it.  

 

I was even gonna take it to Panera Bread for a Turkey Bravo Sam'ich on Tomato Basil bread.   Oooo yum...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

*smiles* I accept that hug in the spirit that it was sent...thank you...



Nice & Wavy said:


>


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

@GoddessMaker I apologise for my hand in the matter


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 It's ok..I just want this place to continue to be one place on the board that ppl aren't going hard on others..we are sisters in Christ who get beat up in world enough..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Oh Lawdie... I can't do hot sauce.
> 
> And I was ready to print this card out and use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


>



I can even have it laminated.  

But what's the 3 digit code so I can order my hair products online?   I wanna' try that Keratese.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I can even have it laminated.
> 
> But what's the 3 digit code so I can order my hair products online?   I wanna' try that Keratese.


...the 3 digit code is:

262

That's for:

YARD BIRD!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...the 3 digit code is:
> 
> 262
> 
> ...





Stop calling me dat'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Stop calling me dat'


Ok...ok...I'm done.  I might have offended some with giving you that "black card", so if I did "I sawry ya'll"...I can get carried away with silliness sometimes


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok...ok...I'm done.  I might have offended some with giving you that "black card", so if I did "I sawry ya'll"...I can get carried away with silliness sometimes



   You and Prudent1 made my day with Yard Bird.  A name I never heard.  

At least it broke the tension in this thread.   I hope it made others smile at least a little.   The joy of the Lord is our Strength.   I'd rather laugh than fight any ole' day.    

Love you each of you much ... and more.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 25, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> You and @Prudent1 made my day with Yard Bird.  A name I never heard.
> 
> At least it broke the tension in this thread.   I hope it made others smile at least a little.   The joy of the Lord is our Strength.   I'd rather laugh than fight any ole' day.
> 
> Love you each of you much ... and more.


That was my aim...to lighten the load...but, you know me...my humor can be taken to a different degree sometimes and I think I went overboard

I love to laugh....my dh keeps me laughing so I'm use to it.  I think that this time in my life, there is so much going on around us in the world....laughter keeps me from focusing on those things and it becomes a reminder that the Lord loves a 'cheerful giver!'  I'm sure He didn't just mean 'giving money' only...we can 'cheerfully love and cheerfully give laughter' to someone who may be down and out.  

There are times when I'm sharing the word that I'm cracking jokes and it makes it worth while to so many....the feedback is incredible!

I have to remember where I am and who I am speaking to at times!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 25, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wow...smh...you really want it to be about you, don't you...well it's not...



You may be fooling others but not me. I don't want it to be about me Because you're ridiculous for this "feel" mess. 


Just remember that God knows your heart. He's not fooled by smileys and GIFs.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 25, 2011)

lol smiley and gifs?

 maybe a smiley or two but never any gifs


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That was my aim...to lighten the load...but, you know me...my humor can be taken to a different degree sometimes and I think I went overboard
> 
> I love to laugh....my dh keeps me laughing so I'm use to it.  I think that this time in my life, there is so much going on around us in the world....laughter keeps me from focusing on those things and it becomes a reminder that the Lord loves a 'cheerful giver!'  I'm sure He didn't just mean 'giving money' only...we can 'cheerfully love and cheerfully give laughter' to someone who may be down and out.
> 
> ...



I understand      I don't think you went overboard.    But then as your sister, I see no fault in you.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 26, 2011)

I can understand not superimposing a way of life or religious opinions on another but there is such a thing as natural law  and in that comes a natural judgment.  You do a certain behavior, mother nature will fulfill it.  There's a fine balance between forcing others to believe as another...but then again, everybody follows a higher law in this whole world that was placed in the hearts of all men and it's a moral law.  We all recognize that killing is wrong, stealing, etc.  I wish that people comprehended how their sexual behavior affects their psyche as well as the physical.  There are good principles to live by and free will gives everyone a chance.  Fine lines...because people who do follow certain moral codes become chastised by the majority who do not follow them.  On the other hand, within reason, we can't force this on others either.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

um, you do realize that there is no 'mother nature' or is that just a figure of speech




Guitarhero said:


> I can understand not superimposing a way of life or religious opinions on another but there is such a thing as natural law and in that comes a natural judgment. You do a certain behavior, mother nature will fulfill it. There's a fine balance between forcing others to believe as another...but then again, everybody follows a higher law in this whole world that was placed in the hearts of all men and it's a moral law. We all recognize that killing is wrong, stealing, etc. I wish that people comprehended how their sexual behavior affects their psyche as well as the physical. There are good principles to live by and free will gives everyone a chance. Fine lines...because people who do follow certain moral codes become chastised by the majority who do not follow them. On the other hand, within reason, we can't force this on others either.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 26, 2011)

GuitarHero, please please dont take this the wrong way I am sincerely asking a question, because I really wanna know why, not as some type of attack.... But why do you spell God , G-d..?





Guitarhero said:


> I can understand not superimposing a way of life or religious opinions on another but there is such a thing as natural law and in that comes a natural judgment. You do a certain behavior, mother nature will fulfill it. There's a fine balance between forcing others to believe as another...but then again, everybody follows a higher law in this whole world that was placed in the hearts of all men and it's a moral law. We all recognize that killing is wrong, stealing, etc. I wish that people comprehended how their sexual behavior affects their psyche as well as the physical. There are good principles to live by and free will gives everyone a chance. Fine lines...because people who do follow certain moral codes become chastised by the majority who do not follow them. On the other hand, within reason, we can't force this on others either.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

^^Out of reverence ..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont understand ...Im sorry...What do you mean out of reverence? I know reverence means respect..so typing the "o" is disrespectful?





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^Out of reverence ..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

lol Alicialynn86 that's how I am when I come into this forum now...stepping in with great trepidation so as not to offend anyone ...but wihtout trying somehow I still manage it ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

it's like the word "Hashem" (it means the name)

Back in the day people of Jewish faith did not use the name of God casually so they would say Hashem which also mean means Adonai...brb let me find something more on the topic


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 26, 2011)

To demonstrate the sacredness of the names of God, and as a means of showing respect and reverence for them, the scribes of sacred texts treat them with absolute sanctity when writing and speaking them. The various titles for God in Judaism represent God as He is known, as well as the divine aspects which are attributed to Him.  (Wiki)

http://judaism.about.com/od/judaismbasics/a/Why-Do-Some-Jews-Spell-God-G-D.htm


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 27, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> GuitarHero, please please dont take this the wrong way I am sincerely asking a question, because I really wanna know why, not as some type of attack.... But why do you spell God , G-d..?



Oh...I'm just now seeing this...and they are right...out of respect and a carryover from synagogue.  It's a developed habit...not that i've never used "d" as a suffix...I have.  But it's a conscious effort...


----------

